# Trek is finally updating it's website...09s?



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Seems to be a bit late since people are already buying the 2009's, but the site is down at this moment for updating.

Heh, heh...just got fitted for my 08 Madone 5.2...last one at the LBS and it is ready for pickup on Saturday. The 09s look really nice with new colors but the price has really gone up!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone know if the 09 5.2 has a carbon steerer? I think it might, which would justify a little bit of the price increase. The 08s have an alum. e2.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Dave -

Your 08 5.2 will do just fine, trust me!!! You are going to love it, it's exceptional.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Dave -
> 
> Your 08 5.2 will do just fine, trust me!!! You are going to love it, it's exceptional.



Yep...it certainly is exceptional and it is mine! Can't wait to pick it up and photograph it for posting.:thumbsup: 

Uh...oh, yeah, the Trek site is now updated:

Madone 5.2
MSRP $4,119.99 *   

Whoa! THAT is a lot of money when mine was bought at $3200!!!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

GladI bought my 08 5.2 when I did. No way white paint is worth an extra thousand bucks! I can go out and buy Michelin 3 red/black tires and still walk away with an extra $900. Um, from the pictures, it looks like the 09 5.2 doesn't have a replaceable rear hanger either. I can be wrong on that, hard to tell.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

09 5.2 has aluminum steerer with carbon forks, identical to the 08


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Nope...aluminum steerer, not carbon. You have to go up to at least the 6.5 for carbon.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, now that my 5.2 purchase is secure and scheduled for pickup and I am so happy that I have saved a ton of cash...time to start planning routes to ride!

:23: 

Speaking of which, I have a meeting tomorrow with our County Planning Department to discuss an 11-mile multi-use path from Newnan to Peachtree City. We are even planning a mass group ride to show support and showcase the whole idea! I have, what...four or five weeks to get used to riding again? No problem.... 

Best regards,

dave


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think it's time they remove the "Let Levi Ride" campaign form their website. The TDF kinda came and went!! As for the bikes, the price increases were pretty substantial and the color choices aren't really too appealing.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone55pro/

wow, what an ugly color


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll probably get flamed for this comment(been a loyal trek rider for 20 years) but have you all checked the prices on the '09 bikes??? Huge price increases for '09. Just when I had just about saved enough for a new one. Wow things are getting out of hand. Trek isn't the only one either. The new issue of RBM has bikes over $10K!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

mbaulfinger said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this comment(been a loyal trek rider for 20 years) but have you all checked the prices on the '09 bikes??? Huge price increases for '09. Just when I had just about saved enough for a new one. Wow things are getting out of hand. Trek isn't the only one either. The new issue of RBM has bikes over $10K!


No flames, we all knew this was coming so many of us bought 08 bikes at or below MSRP right before the 09 bikes.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

The price increase was inevitable with the price of carbon skyrocketing. The colors are nice. In fact, every other bike manufacturer (Colnago, Cervelo, Pinny, etc.) are all going with similar colors and bold graphics. Just look at Storck's huge letters on their new 0.9 bike!!! Wow!

It's just a sign of the industry going with the colors their marketers tell them will be hot and, believe it or not, that field is very sophisticated. All car manufacturers, for instance, do the same thing and colors go in cycles. It is a planned thing, not accidental.

Whatever...my BLACK is still the fastest color! Heh, heh, heh....:devil:


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if you'll be able to see the carbon fiber under that white 5.2 paint.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The prices of bikes are going up because most of the components are from foreign companies (including raw carbon fiber) and the dollar is really weak. All brands and bikes of all frame materials are increasing the same amount. Some companies may try to keep their prices down temporarily to try to snag some market share but it won't last long.

Check out the new Project One quick turn program, if you don't like the color of a particular bike there are 3 other options that can be had at no up charge. Component sizes can also be chanced from stock too.


----------



## DCL (Aug 31, 2008)

I had been thinking of starting riding as a way to get in shape for a while. I had been looking at Treks for a while. I thought about a 7500 and then saw the 7.6 FX. I was just about to buy it when I noticed a Madone 5.5. The dealer said he would sell it to me for 1000.00 off his regular price since the 09 models were just about out and this one was an 08 model. SOLD! I only have 50 miles on it and I love it. I just looked at the web site and I don't like the bright red color of the new 5.5 so I am very happy with my new 08. Now, if I can just get to where I do it justice. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

DCL said:


> I had been thinking of starting riding as a way to get in shape for a while. I had been looking at Treks for a while. I thought about a 7500 and then saw the 7.6 FX. I was just about to buy it when I noticed a Madone 5.5. The dealer said he would sell it to me for 1000.00 off his regular price since the 09 models were just about out and this one was an 08 model. SOLD! I only have 50 miles on it and I love it. I just looked at the web site and I don't like the bright red color of the new 5.5 so I am very happy with my new 08. Now, if I can just get to where I do it justice. :thumbsup:


Welcome to the club! Congrats and enjoy the ride. Hopefully you will find the bike makes you want to just get out and ride everyday like mine does to me!


----------



## DCL (Aug 31, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> Welcome to the club! Congrats and enjoy the ride. Hopefully you will find the bike makes you want to just get out and ride everyday like mine does to me!


Thanks. It is embarrassing but I am 54 - 230 lbs -6'1". I haven't been on a bike in about 35 years. My wife got into it about 10 years ago and rides a Lite Speed Gesalo. She does triathlons and long rides. I get on this Trek and do 20 miles at an average speed of 15.2 mph. I don't care about being superman but I would like to do 30 miles at 20 mph average and I want to drop 30 lbs. 

Easier said than done but I am committed. I just got back from my LBS and spent another 700.00 getting the bike fitted, clipless pedals, shoes, and some accessories. I live in Fl. and that hurricane has the weather screwed up so I am looking at my bike instead of riding. Bummer.


----------

